# My two Orbea's



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Hi Guys
Here are my two Orbeas.
The first is a 03 Leige which I bought from ebay as a frame for 300.00 and built it up with Ultgra 10, velomax circuits and fsa compact cranks. The frame is an older lobuler frame made of altec 2 tubing with carbon seatstays. The ride is stiff but very comfy for my 180 lbs body.
The second needs no introduction. Its an Orca and is not as stiff is the liege but very comfy and light.
The Orca is a fast, light climber. I am a much better climber on the orca than I have ever been on any other bike. I do not know why, perhaps it is the geometry (which is much more laid back than any other bike I have ridden) or perhaps it is because I am using a compact crank and have gotten alot stronger staying in the big ring more often. Whatever the reason this bike just rocks. It is my long disatnce climbing machine. I have yet to find its limits. It is a blast going uphill and even more fun coming down, you just lean a little bit and the bike rockets through corners. It is also very very stable at speed. I have gotten as high as 49 mph and was very comfortable on the bike. 
My Liege is a sprinters dream. It is very stiff, made of Altec 2 alu and has the carbon stays from Orbea. I use this bike when doing my not so hilly 26 mile, 1000 feet of climbing loop. It is great on the flats and smaller hills that you can rocket up and down. It is a much slower handling bike which is fine on some days. 
To compare the two bikes imagine driving a Honda accord and then hoping into a Ferrari. The accord is very stable and does everythign you would want it to. The Ferrarri has flair, is quicker and faster and alot more fun to drive since you are always pushing yourself to see what the limts are. Thats the way I feel when riding my orca, I have yet to find my limits but the bike keeps pushing me to find them..It is a really fun bike to ride,


----------



## 1OldFart (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi Rollinrob,
Nice bikes! Yes, Orbea's love the mountains - my Orbea Onix is also a wonderful climber. The power transfer via the FSA crank and integrated BB is phenominal! 

Thanks for sharing and many happy miles,


----------



## Lt. (Jun 2, 2005)

Sweet stable of bikes. I have the same Leige (I actually thought it was called the Starship for some reason) but with carbon seat and chain stays.

I'm looking for an addition. Up to recently I was leaning toward an Orbea Opal. But I think I may get a Ridley Damocles to mix it up a bit.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

On Weight Weenies I've heard some really bad things about the durability of the carbon Ridleys; you should probably ask Casran or someone over there for some more detail. Such a shame, it's really a pretty bike.


----------

